

Defending Darwin - sergeant3
https://orionmagazine.org/article/defending-darwin

======
lkbm
The author mentions that his last lesson is always about the social resistance
to evolution, and how he points out that maintaining your religion doesn't
require rejecting evolution.

This seems like something that should at least be touched on at the beginning,
so anyone swayed by that point would be open to the information _while_ its
being delivered, rather than after finishing the course.

But sounds like that might require re-animating Pope John Paul II to come
present. :-)

